# Stepping up from 5-10k to 1/2 marathon



## BigMalc (May 12, 2011)

Hi all, 

Seeking general advice before my 9m review with diabetes clinic.  

Been T2 for about 6 years, went onto byetta Jan 2010 (in addition to loads of other meds, but just the normal for an overweight, varied control (middling at best) diabetic, but started running on a regular basis too.

Now happy with 5-10ks on a regular basis, (PBs 5k 26.04, 10k 56.56) running 2-3 times a week with club and on own but am feeling the need to step up distance.  I am sure I have read somewhere about beta blockers and diabetic meds not being well suited for long distance running.  General BG control is much better now too.

I know one offs are possible for all, and that there are alot of T1 runners out there, but thought worth asking if anyone knows of any reasons if stepping up my distance could cause any problems?

Cheers all
Malc


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2011)

It might have been something I wrote if you read it here about beta-blockers Malc. I was put on them at diagnosis and found they really affected my running. Basically, since they work by restricting the adrenalin response and limiting the maximum heart rate to 100 bpm, it's hard to build up stamina in the normal way i.e. pushing yourself to 80% your normal maximum (220-your age) for some runs, then running longer runs at 60-70% normal maximum. Since my maximum HR at the time was 170 bpm, limiting it to 100 meant I would not be able to pump the oxygen around my muscles at a high enough rate, so could only do slow running. What was worse was, because they suppress your adrenalin response, I also lost my hypo symptoms to some extent. Thankfully, I persuaded my doctor I didn't need them after about 3 months, but if you do need them then of course you should continue to take them.

You are doing extremely well with your running - those times are great!  Apart from the limits on training with the beta blockers, and as long as your doctor says it's OK, then I can't foresee any reason why you shouldn't step up to a half marathon. There will be plenty of opportunity in your training runs to monitor how the extra distance affects you. Good luck!


----------



## Copepod (May 13, 2011)

BigMalc
Northerner has explained the interactions between beta blocker actions and running. While you shouldn't stop taking them, you should ask your GP about other medications that can control blood pressure - beta blockers are an old group of drugs, the first group used to control high blood pressure, but there are many other options that could be considered. Any GP should be delighted that one of their patients wants to increase their running endurance. 

Just a couple of other suggestions, with similar energy expenditure to 10km runs, from someone who finds road running a bit boring - orienteering adds the interest of using a map and compass to find control points in forests, hills, parks, urban areas etc, planning your routes for each leg; trail running, usually in forest areas, offers more interesting terrain, sometimes at night, sometimes with obstacles.


----------



## BigMalc (May 19, 2011)

Cheers for thoughts guys, it all goes into the melting pot of questions to ask in a couple of weeks time.  IF I get any sensible answers I'll post them her for others to see too.

ttfn
Malc


----------



## Copepod (May 19, 2011)

Keen to hear what you discover, Malc. 

I'm going to Lake District this weekend, as extra driver for a pair of fell runners, one my partner who doesn't drive, the other a friend who asked me to help him, particularly with drive home after their 37 mile race. I'm contemplating doing a 3.5 mile fell race, which would be my first ever fell race, but also considering just walking up same route, taking photos and finding a few geocaches.


----------



## BigMalc (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoke with clinic last week (month later than planned as I cocked up the date!)

Essentially as a T2 there is absolutely nothing I need to do differently to a non Diabetic so far as increasing running is concerned, so eat sensibly, carb loaded pre runs etc all OK.

She did comment that that might need to change if I go onto insulin, but as for all the pills and byetta, no problems at all.

So 1/2marathon on Sunday coming up...


----------



## Copepod (Jul 12, 2011)

Run well on Sunday and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

BigMalc said:


> Spoke with clinic last week (month later than planned as I cocked up the date!)
> 
> Essentially as a T2 there is absolutely nothing I need to do differently to a non Diabetic so far as increasing running is concerned, so eat sensibly, carb loaded pre runs etc all OK.
> 
> ...



Do you mean you are actually running one on Sunday Malc, or that you are starting your training then? If running one - good luck and enjoy!


----------



## BigMalc (Jul 12, 2011)

actually going for it, have done a couple of 10 milers over the past month or so and there is one locally- NSPCC Milton Keynes Half, so signed up for it thinking that if Docs said bad idea, at least the entry fee would have gone to a good cause.

They said OK and so no option as I had already told people!

Target 2.15-2.20. 

I'll report back later...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

BigMalc said:


> actually going for it, have done a couple of 10 milers over the past month or so and there is one locally- NSPCC Milton Keynes Half, so signed up for it thinking that if Docs said bad idea, at least the entry fee would have gone to a good cause.
> 
> They said OK and so no option as I had already told people!
> 
> ...



Excellent! Have a great time!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 17, 2011)

Hope things went well for you today Malc!


----------



## BigMalc (Jul 18, 2011)

Final time was 2:19:13 so spot on with aims/expectations.  What I hadnt reckoned on was even though I set off steady, if just a tad faster than intended how much of a wall I would crash into at about 10 miles. 

I have run a couple of 10-11 milers in the past month or so, but boy did I suffer towards the end.  Mile 13 took over 13 mins - I can walk quicker than that!

At the finish I was feeling very dizzy and out of sorts, obviously bad enough that a friend (sub 1hr 30 girl damn her!) text me during the pm to check I was OK as she was worried!

I think I also need to learn what to do after an event this long as my dinner didnt stay inside me very long either...

Hopefully tomorrow the pain will have gone and been replaced by the normal dull ache of a regular runner and the time will be all that is left to focus on, and I am delighted with that.

Cheers for the support


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 18, 2011)

That's great to hear Big Malc, I can understand your dinner just being a short visiter after a run! Glad it went well (okay there might have been an army assalt course style wall out there, but!), and you are inspiring me to stop talking about getting back out there and actually doing it.

Cheers, take care,

Rossi

PS When's your next one?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 18, 2011)

A terrific achievement Malc! My last half marathon was 3 months before diagnosis and to this day I have no idea how I managed to finish it - I shudder to think what my blood sugar was  It's quite common to feel a bit sick afterwards, especially if you have suffered over the last few miles. With more experience you'll learn how to pace yourself better in the races, which can be quite different to when you are on training runs. 

And Rossi - you've been threatening for over two years now, get yourself entered into something!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> A terrific achievement Malc! My last half marathon was 3 months before diagnosis and to this day I have no idea how I managed to finish it - I shudder to think what my blood sugar was  It's quite common to feel a bit sick afterwards, especially if you have suffered over the last few miles. With more experience you'll learn how to pace yourself better in the races, which can be quite different to when you are on training runs.
> 
> And Rossi - you've been threatening for over two years now, get yourself entered into something!



It's been longer Al!

Last race was London 2002! And probably only 5 or 6 runs no more than 4 miles since! The garden & sheds keep getting in the way!


----------



## HelenM (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done,
You should have recovered by now. Have you signed up for another one?


> I have run a couple of 10-11 milers in the past month or so, but boy did I suffer towards the end. Mile 13 took over 13 mins - I can walk quicker than that


 Please don't rub it in! ( I'm almost 60 now and  unfortunately 13 min miles are becoming more  normal )


----------

